# Berlusconi: "Non se ne può più dei cinesi, ma trattiamo con loro"



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi: "Non se ne può più dei cinesi, ma trattiamo con loro"*

Berlusconi ad un convegno politico ad Aversa:

"Per me è un piacere essere qui. Non avevo mai assaggiato le vostre prelibatezze, tranne la mozzarella di bufala. Ogni tanto me la portano in omaggio, così la mozzarella cinese la metto da parte. Ormai non se ne può più di questi cinesi, ma per il bene del Milan devo trattare con loro. Un disastro. Sto imparando il cinese. In una settimana ho imparato sette parole"


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

Ha venduto ormai.. Secondo me contro voglia, sto pazzo voleva portarci nella fossa con lui.. Qualcuno in famiglia l'ha convinto.. Meno male..


----------



## The P (28 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ha venduto ormai.. Secondo me contro voglia, sto pazzo voleva portarci nella fossa con lui.. Qualcuno in famiglia l'ha convinto.. Meno male..



purtroppo non è questo tipo di notizie che conferma l'ufficialità di una cessione societaria.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> purtroppo non è questo tipo di notizie che conferma l'ufficialità di una cessione societaria.



Ho visto il video, più sicuro di così non si può!! Ha praticamente confermato la cessione!


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2016)

sempre simpatico...deve essere un piacere trattare con lui e venire denigrati di continuo....


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma che pazienza hanno sti cinesi ?


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2016)

Dichiarazioni, per l'ennesima volta, folli e pure prive di rispetto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2016)

fortuna che questi sono uomini d'affari. Se mettessero l'orgoglio prima degli affari al nano gli davano buca subito tutte le offese ricevute.

Che poi queste parole trasudano razzismo da tutti i pori. Cosa avrebbero di diverso i Cinesi rispetto agli italiani o gli americani ? Bho irreale gli si permetta di parlare in questo modo.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Maggio 2016)

....a saperlo...gliela portavo io....la "mozzarella"!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Maggio 2016)

Se è così imbufalito con i cinesi... È solo per un motivo.
Non voleva vendere. 

Bisognerebbe fare un bel regalo alla tenace marina e al parla poco fedele Confalonieri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che pazienza hanno sti cinesi ?


Mandato governativo, politica. Le prospettive che si apriranno col nostro acquisto saranno troppo più grandi dei capricci di un vecchietto.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Maggio 2016)

Ho paura.

Questo è capace che alla fine prende Ibra e chiude ai cinesi e pensa che il problema è risolto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video, più sicuro di così non si può!! Ha praticamente confermato la cessione!



Lo posteresti? Non riesco a trovarlo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mandato governativo, politica. Le prospettive che si apriranno col nostro acquisto saranno troppo più grandi dei capricci di un vecchietto.



Eh si... In troppi si dimenticano che dietro la cordata di sette imprenditori cinesi c'è lo stato cinese.

E questo vale per tutti i fronti...
Mercato
Investimenti
Management


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho paura.
> 
> Questo è capace che alla fine prende Ibra e chiude ai cinesi e pensa che il problema è risolto.



Secondo te Ibra viene con questa squadra? Se viene é perchè arrivano i Cinesi.


----------



## The P (28 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video, più sicuro di così non si può!! Ha praticamente confermato la cessione!


Beh con Berlusconi tutto è possibile, ma ha capito quello che vuole la gente e si sta facendo tanta pubblicità. 
Di solito dopo un esclusiva tipo quella che abbaimo concesso al 90% la trattativa si concretizza, ma con lui non si sa mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2016)

Madonna fossi io nei cinesi andrei li con 700 milioni in bronzetti da 5 cent e una volta firmato il contratto gli darei un calcio nel culo .


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Siete proprio convinti insomma eh?
Tra un anno esatto saremo ancora qui a dibattere di una cessione, magari agli indiani.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Secondo te Ibra viene con questa squadra? Se viene é perchè arrivano i Cinesi.



Ma infatti io dico che non viene perchè non credo alla cessione.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Lo posteresti? Non riesco a trovarlo.



L ho visto su Skysport24.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video, più sicuro di così non si può!! Ha praticamente confermato la cessione!



Dove posso vederlo?


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma oggi non doveva essere una giornata chiave per la cessione? Non doveva essere "presentata" la cordata? Questo è quanto scriveva Campopiano giorni fa...


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Siete proprio convinti insomma eh?
> Tra un anno esatto saremo ancora qui a dibattere di una cessione, magari agli indiani.



Di la verità che sotto sotto ci speri per poter dire di aver avuto ragione...


----------



## wfiesso (28 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sempre simpatico...deve essere un piacere trattare con lui e venire denigrati di continuo....





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma che pazienza hanno sti cinesi ?



credo che se sti cinesi sono ancora qui a trattare per chiudere alla svelta sia perchè sono superconvinti di quello che stanno facendo, spero solo che B non tiri troppo la corda, sarebbe la fine


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, è già chiusa, ma come ha detto in una intervista "devo tenere conto di quelli che mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi" e questi sono quelli che lo supportano politicamente, quindi deve per forza dire ste cose


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io dico che non viene perchè non credo alla cessione.



Non dubitare della cessione, questa è praticamente cosa fatta. Si devono solo limare dettagli. Dobbiamo solo preoccuparci degli uomini di calcio a cui si affideranno i cinesi, pregando ci sia un taglio netto con gli attuali dirigenti!!!!
Ma tu ti immagini galliani e berlusconi che conducono i cinesi nella stanza dei trofei???? Petto in fuori e baldanzosi.
I cinesi sono al top in gestione di imprese ma a livello sportivo sono zero, un investimento tecnico nulla ha a che vedere con uno economico. Se i nuovi proprietari dovessero guardare con ammirazione chi in 30 anni ha vinto tutto nel calcio ( non tralasciare che il milan di berlusconi in cina è stato seguito molto dagli anni '80 ad oggi) dando loro compiti nella nuova gestione ma da 'dipendenti' sarebbe la fine!!!! Una fusione tra la metodologia di berlusconi e le risorse cinesi , con le quote ovviamente nelle mai di questi ultimi. Io temo solo questo. E le ultime dichiarazioni e operazioni da galliani mi fanno pensare ciò. Conoscendo il modus operandi di cravatta gialla ci scommetto che kovacic è già preso, non lo annuncia perchè c'è la finale del real da giocare. Spero i fatti mi diano torto e che la società sia ricostruita in toto, dalle fondamenta.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di la verità che sotto sotto ci speri per poter dire di aver avuto ragione...




Io?
Io se Berlusconi si togliesse di mezzo (anche fisicamente volendo) faccio un mese di pellegrinaggio, altro che.
E questo a prescindere da chi ci acquisterà; anche Lotito mi andrebbe bene pur di non vedere più certi soggetti nel Milan.

Trovo solo assurdo credere a certe cose che si sono lette in questi giorni, assurde a dir poco.

Se avverrà una cessione non sarà certo sulla base delle cose dette in questi giorni, secondo il mio parere.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2016)

Continua semplicemente a fare campagna elettorale. I suoi elettori lo devono vedere ancora come un burlone vincente: se venderà sarà per amore, ma lui comanderà ancora e racconterà sempre barzellette.

Ai cinesi non gliene frega niente degli ultimi deliri di un vecchietto.


----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è già chiusa, ma come ha detto in una intervista "devo tenere conto di quelli che mi dicono di non vendere ai cinesi" e questi sono quelli che lo supportano politicamente, quindi deve per forza dire ste cose



Però scusa, se davvero fosse chiusa ma dovesse necessariamente tenersi buoni gli elettori anti-cinesi, Silvio non avrebbe problemi a negare tutto fino all'ultimo (vedi la telefonata che doveva fare a Kakà a urne chiuse quando era già stato venduto da 6 mesi).
Semmai il rischio è contrario, ovvero trattativa che per lui non esiste (nel senso che Dall'inizio ha già deciso di tenersi il giocattolo) ma fa queste aperture viste le pressioni che subisce su forum e suoi social.. Metti che qualcuno ci caschi e lo voti per il gesto d'amore?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

In qualsiasi caso è ovvio. Se i cinesi si prendono il 70% LORO DECIDONO CHI DEVE FARE MERCATO, non esiste in nessuna parte del globo che se è una persona ha il 70% delle azioni non prenda decisioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> In qualsiasi caso è ovvio. Se i cinesi si prendono il 70% LORO DECIDONO CHI DEVE FARE MERCATO, non esiste in nessuna parte del globo che se è una persona ha il 70% delle azioni non prenda decisioni.



Per ovvio che sia per me è tantissima roba!!!!!!
Accetterò gli ultimi disastri estivi consapevole siano gli ultimi....
Spero non ne faccia in abbondanza per lasciarmi le riserve per gli anni a venire.


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Però scusa, se davvero fosse chiusa ma dovesse necessariamente tenersi buoni gli elettori anti-cinesi, Silvio non avrebbe problemi a negare tutto fino all'ultimo (vedi la telefonata che doveva fare a Kakà a urne chiuse quando era già stato venduto da 6 mesi).
> Semmai il rischio è contrario, ovvero trattativa che per lui non esiste (nel senso che Dall'inizio ha già deciso di tenersi il giocattolo) ma fa queste aperture viste le pressioni che subisce su forum e suoi social.. Metti che qualcuno ci caschi e lo voti per il gesto d'amore?



Guarda, secondo me è intelligente perchè in TV spera di prendere voti dicendo che cede, mentre dal vivo (dove ci vanno tutti gli anti-cinesi, poichè quelli che vanno da lui ADORANO berlusconi e non vorrebbero mai vederlo andare via) insulta i cinesi (comunisti).
Dico che è chiusa la trattativa, perche sono sicuro che non voglia più spendere soldi e i suoi figli l'hanno pressato troppo


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per ovvio che sia per me è tantissima roba!!!!!!
> Accetterò gli ultimi disastri estivi consapevole siano gli ultimi....
> Spero non ne faccia in abbondanza per lasciarmi le riserve per gli anni a venire.



Ma per me è ovvio che il primo anno le trattative saranno portate avanti da Galliani, ha esperienza quasi trentennale in questo campo. La differenza è che quest'anno dovrà rendere conto delle sue operazioni e verosimilmente sarà affiancato già da consulenti/esperti della nuova gestione che vigileranno ed eviteranno le porcate che si è sempre divertito a fare con i suoi amichetti del cortile. Oltre a questo credo che finalmente saranno seguite le linee dettate dal nuovo allenatore ed al massimo quindi saranno concluse solo le operazioni già intavolate (esempio Vangioni o qualche rinnovo come quello di Montolivo).


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma per me è ovvio che il primo anno le trattative saranno portate avanti da Galliani, ha esperienza quasi trentennale in questo campo. La differenza è che quest'anno dovrà rendere conto delle sue operazioni e verosimilmente sarà affiancato già da consulenti/esperti della nuova gestione che vigileranno ed eviteranno le porcate che si è sempre divertito a fare con i suoi amichetti del cortile. Oltre a questo credo che finalmente saranno seguite le linee dettate dal nuovo allenatore ed al massimo quindi saranno concluse solo le operazioni già intavolate (esempio Vangioni o qualche rinnovo come quello di Montolivo).


Dimentichi che di calciatori capisce nulla. Si fionda solo sulle figurine. Uno scouting come fa sabatini alla roma non saprebbe mai farlo quindi spenderebbe sempre male i soldi a disposizione.


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo sky sport 24 ecco cosa avrebbe detto Berlusconi "Sto trattando con i cinesi per cedere il Milan. Sto studiando anche il cinese, in una settimana ho imparato sette parole"*


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky ecco cosa avrebbe detto Berlusconi "Sto trattando con i cinesi per cedere il Milan. Sto studiando anche il cinese, in una settimana ho imparato sette parole"*
> 
> Beccatevi questa chicca!! Altro che!!! [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]


Sette come i componenti della cordata


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sette come i componenti della cordata&#55357;&#56836;



Esattamente, saranno i 7 nomi dei componenti!


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Sette come i componenti della cordata



Mi era sfuggita questa chicca


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2016)

video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano

qui c'è il video.


----------



## danykz (28 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> video.sky.it/sport/calcio-italiano
> 
> qui c'è il video.



Effettivamente hai pienamente ragione, sentire è diverso dal leggere!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

_"Se ci sono ci sono, se non ci sono ... amen".
_
La sintesi della trattativa.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ad un convegno politico ad Aversa:
> 
> "Per me è un piacere essere qui. Non avevo mai assaggiato le vostre prelibatezze, tranne la mozzarella di bufala. Ogni tanto me la portano in omaggio, così la mozzarella cinese la metto da parte. Ormai non se ne può più di questi cinesi, ma per il bene del Milan devo trattare con loro. Un disastro. Sto imparando il cinese. In una settimana ho imparato sette parole"



La prima parola imparata dal Berlusca: 攻击! 攻击! 攻击!


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ad un convegno politico ad Aversa:
> 
> "Per me è un piacere essere qui. Non avevo mai assaggiato le vostre prelibatezze, tranne la mozzarella di bufala. Ogni tanto me la portano in omaggio, così la mozzarella cinese la metto da parte. Ormai non se ne può più di questi cinesi, ma per il bene del Milan devo trattare con loro. Un disastro. Sto imparando il cinese. In una settimana ho imparato sette parole"



Sembra sia tornato il tarlo nel cervello  son ricominciate le dichiarazioni da vecchio senile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ad un convegno politico ad Aversa:
> 
> "Per me è un piacere essere qui. Non avevo mai assaggiato le vostre prelibatezze, tranne la mozzarella di bufala. Ogni tanto me la portano in omaggio, così la mozzarella cinese la metto da parte. Ormai non se ne può più di questi cinesi, ma per il bene del Milan devo trattare con loro. Un disastro. Sto imparando il cinese. In una settimana ho imparato sette parole"



Sette parole anche da me: vattene subito fuori dalle palle, vecchio pazzo.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

Ma il pubblico che assiste a questa roba è mediamente così?







Liberatecene presto, per favore Chinas.


----------



## centopercento (28 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma il pubblico che assiste a questa roba è mediamente così?
> 
> SDjbm-aK2js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDjbm-aK2js
> 
> ...




dio cristo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2016)

Il video è di un offensivo disdicevole per una persona che rappresenta un club e vorrebbe rappresentare le persone che lo votano. Razzismo che fiocca, e se c'è qualcosa che non compatisco è il razzismo.

Comunque dal video ha confermato per l'ennesima volta che sta vendendo , che i cinesi esistono (c'era ancora qualcuno che ne dubitava tra i giornalai lecchini o gelosoni italiani) e questa è una buona notizia.

In ogni caso finchè non c'è ufficialità io volo basso , perchè non ci vuole nulla ad uscire all'improvviso con :" ci abbiamo provato non c'erano i presupposti , si va avanti con italmilan di Berlusconi.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2016)

centopercento ha scritto:


> dio cristo



Se penso che il mio voto vale quanto il suo...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Comunque devo dire che non è nemmeno stato consigliato malissimo stavolta...
Quando se ne uscirà con la storiella che non ha venduto perché "i cinesi" non erano disposti a mettere 200 milioni l'anno per la squadra scommetto che in molti ci crederanno pure, dato che durante la "trattativa" non si sono nemmeno posti la domanda se quella fosse una clausola accettabile per chi acquista.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Comunque devo dire che non è nemmeno stato consigliato malissimo stavolta...
> Quando se ne uscirà con la storiella che non ha venduto perché "i cinesi" non erano disposti a mettere 200 milioni l'anno per la squadra scommetto che in molti ci crederanno pure, dato che durante la "trattativa" non si sono nemmeno posti la domanda se quella fosse una clausola accettabile per chi acquista.



Sei palesemente un troll...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sei palesemente un troll...




Magari!Ero iscritto al vecchio forum e dico le stesse cose da dieci anni... 
Purtroppo, e sottolineo il purtroppo, sono dieci anni che ho ragione.

Sei palesemente uno che non conosce Berlusconi.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Sei palesemente un troll...



Ne sono convinto anch'io..non se ne può più di sentire sempre lo stesso messaggio negativo


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

Tutta l'Italia calcistica mette in dubbio questa trattativa nonostante le mille conferme.
Il motivo lo sappiamo benissimo.
Rosicamento massimo, io ci godo nel vederli arrampicarsi sugli specchi, nel cercare di convincersi che tutto si dissolverà in una bolla di sapone, d'altronde se per la Juve sarebbe la fine del ciclo, per le altre sarebbero dolori veri e propri.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto anch'io..non se ne può più di sentire sempre lo stesso messaggio negativo



E' vietato?

Comunque ragazzi...quanto vi invidio!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Magari!Ero iscritto al vecchio forum e dico le stesse cose da dieci anni...
> Purtroppo, e sottolineo il purtroppo, sono dieci anni che ho ragione.
> 
> Sei palesemente uno che non conosce Berlusconi.


E certo.. Ora continua a ripetere praticamente di stare vendendo e lo fa perché ? Tanto così perché gli gira in testa? Eh sì, i miliardari e potenti cinesi e Salvatore galatioto che ripeterò fino alla morte HA VENDUTO SQUADRE COME I GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS E I CHARLOTTE HORNETS A MICHAEL JORDAN, si prostrano ad un pazzo fino alla fine??? Dai su non esageriamo ora...
Lui è pazzo ma ora non esageriamo, di certo la decisione non è sua perché, a parere mio, se fosse stato per lui ci avrebbe portato fino alla sua tomba insieme, la decisione è di fininvest e dei figli!


----------



## Sand (28 Maggio 2016)

Pensateci, la Juve che vince a mani basse avrebbe da subito un avversario degno di nota.
L'Inter non ha una lira e con noi sulla sua strada direbbe addio ai sogni di qualificazione Champions.
Napoli e Roma, nonostante la professionalità e la lungimiranza negli acquisti, non potrebbero nulla contro il nostro strapotere economico.
E' ovvio che tutti fingano di essere pessimisti sulla trattativa.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

da queste dichiarazioni cariche di astio si capisce che non lo vogliono tra i piedi...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E certo.. Ora continua a ripetere praticamente di stare vendendo e lo fa perché ? Tanto così perché gli gira in testa? Eh sì, i miliardari e potenti cinesi e Salvatore galatioto che ripeterò fino alla morte HA VENDUTO SQUADRE COME I GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS E I CHARLOTTE HORNETS A MICHAEL JORDAN, si prostrano ad un pazzo fino alla fine??? Dai su non esageriamo ora...
> Lui è pazzo ma ora non esageriamo, di certo la decisione non è sua perché, a parere mio, se fosse stato per lui ci avrebbe portato fino alla sua tomba insieme, la decisione è di fininvest e dei figli!



Non ti scaldare, come si suol dire "Il tempo scopre tutto".
Fortunatamente siamo più giovani di Berlusconi, avremo tempo per sapere la verità.

Resto della mia idea. Il 99,9% (per dirla come la direbbe l'AD che siederà in tribuna a San Siro l'anno prossimo) di quello che si è sentito/letto in queste settimane sono fandonie.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ha venduto ormai.. Secondo me contro voglia, sto pazzo voleva portarci nella fossa con lui.. Qualcuno in famiglia l'ha convinto.. Meno male..



Se non vende è la volta buona che qualcuno lo fa secco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Maggio 2016)

State sereni....
Silvio non VOLEVA vendere.
Ora si è convinto o meglio lo hanno convinto i suoi... Sopra tutti marina e fedele.

Altrimenti tutto questo astio per i cinesi non è plausibile.

Come se la mamma toglie il giocattolo al bimbo Silvio per darlo al bimbo Robin li e il bimbo si incazza perché il fratellino gli ha fregato il giochino


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Comunque devo dire che non è nemmeno stato consigliato malissimo stavolta...
> Quando se ne uscirà con la storiella che non ha venduto perché "i cinesi" non erano disposti a mettere 200 milioni l'anno per la squadra scommetto che in molti ci crederanno pure, dato che durante la "trattativa" non si sono nemmeno posti la domanda se quella fosse una clausola accettabile per chi acquista.


Quante chiacchiere


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quante chiacchiere



Una goccia nel mare rispetto a tutte quelle che ho letto io ultimamente.
Chiacchiere...perché i fatti sono 10 anni che li aspetto.


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2016)

Le frasi di Berlusconi sono state dette dietro ad alcuni sorrisi, sorrisi che celano però l'evidente malumore per la cessione del Milan. Se fosse stato per lui avrebbe tenuto la società per altri 30 anni, ma rendendosi conto (sotto la spinta dei figli e di tutto il mondo milanista) che ormai il suo tempo era giunto ha deciso di vendere. Ormai le cose sono fatte, dopo aver ammesso che la trattativa sta per concludersi e rendendosi conto di aver ottenuto un riscontro positivo dopo l'ammissione di tutto, ora ci marcia su scherzandoci sopra anche in vista delle elezioni. Direi che ora non ha più senso dare peso alle sue dichiarazioni a meno che non dica cose clamorose..


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Una goccia nel mare rispetto a tutte quelle che ho letto io ultimamente.
> Chiacchiere...perché i fatti sono 10 anni che li aspetto.



Che ti costa aspettare altri 20 giorni?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che ti costa aspettare altri 20 giorni?



In realtà io aspettavo la composizione esatta della cordata per la giornata di oggi... 
niente??

Va beh, la chiudo qui, credo si sia capito come la penso.
Scusate se vi da fastidio.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> In realtà io aspettavo la composizione esatta della cordata per la giornata di oggi...
> niente??
> 
> Va beh, la chiudo qui, credo si sia capito come la penso.
> Scusate se vi da fastidio.


Nofigurati ci fa piacere che continui...se avessi qualche prova un pò più concreta di semplici paranoie discusse e ridiscusse da settimane ti saremmo grati..


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (28 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Nofigurati ci fa piacere che continui...se avessi qualche prova un pò più concreta di semplici paranoie discusse e ridiscusse da settimane ti saremmo grati..



Che coincidenza! Era la stessa cosa che volevo chiedere a chi è convinto della cessione, dato che ci si basa sulle "non smentite".

Era l'ultimo messaggio, promesso.


----------



## DannySa (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> In realtà io aspettavo la composizione esatta della cordata per la giornata di oggi...
> niente??
> 
> Va beh, la chiudo qui, credo si sia capito come la penso.
> Scusate se vi da fastidio.



No nessun fastidio, però ad oggi alcuni nomi si sanno già, Robin Li ha confermato.


----------



## martinmilan (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Che coincidenza! Era la stessa cosa che volevo chiedere a chi è convinto della cessione, dato che ci si basa sulle "non smentite".
> 
> Era l'ultimo messaggio, promesso.



Non c è certezza della chiusura ma che stiano trattando personaggi seri .SI. Che ci sia un esclusiva in corso SI.


----------



## Fedeshi (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Che coincidenza! Era la stessa cosa che volevo chiedere a chi è convinto della cessione, dato che ci si basa sulle "non smentite".
> 
> Era l'ultimo messaggio, promesso.



Le prove sono l'Esclusiva concessa da Fininvest,ma sopratutto le parole di Galatioto e se sul primo si possano avere legittimi dubbi sul secondo no,la cui serietà è comprovata da anni e anni di lavoro.Stai tranquillo.


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> In realtà io aspettavo la composizione esatta della cordata per la giornata di oggi...
> niente??
> 
> Va beh, la chiudo qui, credo si sia capito come la penso.
> Scusate se vi da fastidio.



Non è che dai fastidio, è che il pessimismo per partito preso non ha senso. Anche io, pur essendo ottimista, non sono certo al 100% che venda, però ci sono tanti segnali che mi portano a credere che quest'anno sia la volta buona. Personalmente non critico il tuo punto di vista negativo sull'esito della trattativa, ma il tuo punto di vista sulla non veridicità di essa.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> In realtà io aspettavo la composizione esatta della cordata per la giornata di oggi...
> niente??
> 
> Va beh, la chiudo qui, credo si sia capito come la penso.
> Scusate se vi da fastidio.



Ah ma mi era sfuggito che tu fai parte del cda di Fininvest,oppure sei il berlusca sotto copertura, altrimenti non si spiega il perché tu voglia sapere i nomi degli investitori...
Chi lo deve sapere lo avrà saputo, noi tutti lo sapremo a cose fatte. Non mi sembra difficile da capire...


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

È ovviamente impotente.
Bisogna ridere bonariamente quando dice ste robe, non condannarlo, come se fosse un nostro nonno.


----------



## Sand (29 Maggio 2016)

Scusate era riferito al topic del farsele tutte.


----------



## folletto (29 Maggio 2016)

Ma non se ne può più di te, altro che cinesi


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Se non vende è la volta buona che qualcuno lo fa secco.



Questa è l'unica verita assoluta!!!!! Ti straquoto!!!!!!
C'è troppa voglia di milan e di aria nuova. Io sono molto ottimista sulla cessione. Come sono sicuro che berlusconi stia passando perchè ,come ha ribadito giorni fa, per competere a grandi livelli servono i cinesi o i petrolieri ma mai ammetterà che con le risorse a disposizione si poteva fare molto molto molto di più. La vera sconfitta è questa : una società come il milan che 'qualcosa' fattura è allo sbando come gestione finanziaria, tecnica, di valori, morale. Il sassuolo non ci ha superato solo in classifica ragazzi, ad oggi i neroverdi sono avanti come programmazione. Questo è il dramma!!!!


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa è l'unica verita assoluta!!!!! Ti straquoto!!!!!!
> C'è troppa voglia di milan e di aria nuova. Io sono molto ottimista sulla cessione. Come sono sicuro che berlusconi stia passando perchè ,come ha ribadito giorni fa, per competere a grandi livelli servono i cinesi o i petrolieri ma mai ammetterà che con le risorse a disposizione si poteva fare molto molto molto di più. La vera sconfitta è questa : una società come il milan che 'qualcosa' fattura è allo sbando come gestione finanziaria, tecnica, di valori, morale. Il sassuolo non ci ha superato solo in classifica ragazzi, ad oggi i neroverdi sono avanti come programmazione. Questo è il dramma!!!!



I successi di un club partono da un fondamento: che la società sia sana, ambiziosa, capace e sopratutto dove tutti lavorino verso la stessa direzione.

Il Milan in questo momento non ha una società forte, all'interno di essa mancano troppi ruoli chiave che nel corso degli anni sono rimasti vacanti, penso a Leonardo passando per Braida e molti altri di minor spicco ma non meno importanti che hanno lasciato la nave.

Il Milan va ricostruito prima di tutto proprio nei suoi dirigenti, tutto il resto diventa poi una naturale conseguenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> I successi di un club partono da un fondamento: che la società sia sana, ambiziosa, capace e sopratutto dove tutti lavorino verso la stessa direzione.
> 
> Il Milan in questo momento non ha una società forte, all'interno di essa mancano troppi ruoli chiave che nel corso degli anni sono rimasti vacanti, penso a Leonardo passando per Braida e molti altri di minor spicco ma non meno importanti che hanno lasciato la nave.
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito prima di tutto proprio nei suoi dirigenti, tutto il resto diventa poi una naturale conseguenza.



Questo è un passaggio in effetti che vorrei capire : ma come è possibile perdere ruoli chiave in seno alla società che ha INSEGNATO cosa sia l'organizzazione e non sostituirli??? Nessuno di giovane e capace è subentrato per dare un cambio generazionale e alla fine galliani si è ritrovato solo soletto. L'uscita di leo mi ha molto scosso. Lo reputavo molto capace. Dopo il passaggio all'inter mi ha un pò deluso ma ormai era stato buttato fuori dal milan...


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> I successi di un club partono da un fondamento: che la società sia sana, ambiziosa, capace e sopratutto dove tutti lavorino verso la stessa direzione.
> 
> Il Milan in questo momento non ha una società forte, all'interno di essa mancano troppi ruoli chiave che nel corso degli anni sono rimasti vacanti, penso a Leonardo passando per Braida e molti altri di minor spicco ma non meno importanti che hanno lasciato la nave.
> 
> Il Milan va ricostruito prima di tutto proprio nei suoi dirigenti, tutto il resto diventa poi una naturale conseguenza.



Esatto, mancano completamente le basi


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ah ma mi era sfuggito che tu fai parte del cda di Fininvest,oppure sei il berlusca sotto copertura, altrimenti non si spiega il perché tu voglia sapere i nomi degli investitori...
> Chi lo deve sapere lo avrà saputo, noi tutti lo sapremo a cose fatte. Non mi sembra difficile da capire...



Il mio era solo un esempio per dire che tutte le notizie che escono sono assolutamente senza alcun riscontro, al momento.
Da quando è stata firmata questa esclusiva, sul forum sembra sia scontato che questa porti alla chiusura, ma non è assolutamente così.
Inutile ribadire che visti i nomi in ballo non può tirarsi indietro, perché in primis non si conoscono i veri nomi in ballo (non mi stupirei se gli acquirenti fossero tutt'altro rispetto ai nomi fatti fin qua) e _"in secundis"_ (cit.) perché B. se vuole si tirerebbe indietro anche se il capocordata fosse Obama.

Galatioto sarà una persona seria (non lo conosco e non mi basta qualche operazione del suo passato per dargli tutta 'sta fiducia. Se a voi basta buon per voi, spero nella vita incontriate solo gente veramente onesta) , ma anche fosse, non basta la serietà di una sola controparte per avere garanzie di qualcosa.

PS: questo ovviamente è solo uno scenario ipotizzato, quello che penso è molto peggio.


----------



## danykz (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Il mio era solo un esempio per dire che tutte le notizie che escono sono assolutamente senza alcun riscontro, al momento.
> Da quando è stata firmata questa esclusiva, sul forum sembra sia scontato che questa porti alla chiusura, ma non è assolutamente così.
> Inutile ribadire che visti i nomi in ballo non può tirarsi indietro, perché in primis non si conoscono i veri nomi in ballo (non mi stupirei se gli acquirenti fossero tutt'altro rispetto ai nomi fatti fin qua) e _"in secundis"_ (cit.) perché B. se vuole si tirerebbe indietro anche se il capocordata fosse Obama.
> 
> ...



Galioto ha concluso più di 70 e dico 70 passaggi tra club, è uno degli studi più affidabili e seri al MONDO. Ora invece ti pongo una domanda, tirando in ballo grandi colossi come evergrande e robin li, perchè non sono arrivate smentite UFFICIALI? Cosi come hanno fatto altre aziende che abbiamo tirato in ballo all'inizio!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Il mio era solo un esempio per dire che tutte le notizie che escono sono assolutamente senza alcun riscontro, al momento.
> Da quando è stata firmata questa esclusiva, sul forum sembra sia scontato che questa porti alla chiusura, ma non è assolutamente così.
> Inutile ribadire che visti i nomi in ballo non può tirarsi indietro, perché in primis non si conoscono i veri nomi in ballo (non mi stupirei se gli acquirenti fossero tutt'altro rispetto ai nomi fatti fin qua) e _"in secundis"_ (cit.) perché B. se vuole si tirerebbe indietro anche se il capocordata fosse Obama.
> 
> ...


Un conto è essere pessimisti, un conto è negare i fatti. A noi non è che "bastano" due notizie in croce per aver fiducia di Galatioto; Galatioto ha portato a termine tantissimi passaggi societari importanti, tra Baseball e NBA, tra cui il passaggio dei Warriors campioni in carica dell'NBA, quindi sei tu che non gli vuoi dare fiducia a caso. Un conto è che tu voglia essere pessimista nonostante l'impegno di Galatioto, un altro conto è che tu non consideri serio Galatitoto.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Il mio era solo un esempio per dire che tutte le notizie che escono sono assolutamente senza alcun riscontro, al momento.
> Da quando è stata firmata questa esclusiva, sul forum sembra sia scontato che questa porti alla chiusura, ma non è assolutamente così.
> Inutile ribadire che visti i nomi in ballo non può tirarsi indietro, perché in primis non si conoscono i veri nomi in ballo (non mi stupirei se gli acquirenti fossero tutt'altro rispetto ai nomi fatti fin qua) e _"in secundis"_ (cit.) perché B. se vuole si tirerebbe indietro anche se il capocordata fosse Obama.
> 
> ...



Berlusconi in una settimana ha detto 20 volte che è stanco e vuole cedere...ormai ha tolto i veli..sbilanciarsi così tanto per poi far marcia indietro sarebbe letteralemente distruttivo per la poca credibilità che gli è rimasta in tutti i campi.Non credo sia così fuori dal mondo dal non capirlo..


----------



## Doctore (29 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Il mio era solo un esempio per dire che tutte le notizie che escono sono assolutamente senza alcun riscontro, al momento.
> Da quando è stata firmata questa esclusiva, sul forum sembra sia scontato che questa porti alla chiusura, ma non è assolutamente così.
> Inutile ribadire che visti i nomi in ballo non può tirarsi indietro, perché in primis non si conoscono i veri nomi in ballo (non mi stupirei se gli acquirenti fossero tutt'altro rispetto ai nomi fatti fin qua) e _"in secundis"_ (cit.) perché B. se vuole si tirerebbe indietro anche se il capocordata fosse Obama.
> 
> ...



1-Galioto lo chiami quando ci sono due colossi di mezzo...il suo ruolo e' quello di apparecchiare la tavola e rendere il passaggio senza intoppi..ovviamente viene pagato e anche per una questione di curriculum personale vuole che questa operazione vada a buon fine.
2-Per quanto riguarda i nomi che non vengono fuori...le società quotate in borsa a un minimo sussulto rischiano di perdere tanti soldi...e fin che l affare non viene concluso è meglio tacere.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (29 Maggio 2016)

Andrò un po' fuori topic ma da nuovo iscritto ho una curiosità: Fabrizio Tomasello che scrive su Milan News
Il suo articolo di oggi sembra scritto dalla media dei partecipanti a questo forum
Come si colloca questo giornalista? Categoria Suma, Fedele, Serafini o Campopiano?


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Andrò un po' fuori topic ma da nuovo iscritto ho una curiosità: Fabrizio Tomasello che scrive su Milan News
> Il suo articolo di oggi sembra scritto dalla media dei partecipanti a questo forum
> Come si colloca questo giornalista? Categoria Suma, Fedele, Serafini o Campopiano?


Io lo leggo sempre e per me è quello che si avvicina di più al mio pensiero..al contrario di serafini non ha rancori verso la società che lo accecano ma parla da tifoso frustrato ma comuqnue educato.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Maggio 2016)

Rispondo senza quotare perché altrimenti diventa un casino.
Ho detto che Galatioto non è una persona seria? Non mi pare 
Ho detto che personalmente non mi basta il lavoro passato di un soggetto per avere la tranquillità di una trattativa seria in corso. E' ben diversa la cosa.
Poi se ancora considerate le parole di Berlusconi come un indizio più o meno importante (in un senso o nell'altro) ... alzo le mani.

Comunque ragazzi...che vi devo dire, ognuno la pensa a suo modo, tanto il 15 Giugno è dietro l'angolo no? 
Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Aspettare??? Io ho già il poster di Robin Li in camera mia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi brevissimo sul Milan dalla D'Urso: "Per i cinesi servirebbe un capitolo a parte, comunque devono impegnarsi a spendere tanti soldi ogni anno affinché il Milan torni ai livelli che gli compete"*


----------



## Giangy (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi brevissimo sul Milan dalla D'Urso: "Per i cinesi servirebbe un capitolo a parte, comunque devono impegnarsi a spendere tanti soldi ogni anno affinché il Milan torni ai livelli che gli compete"*



Avevo la televisione accesa in questo canale per caso, le sue parole sono state esattamente queste. Molto brevi


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi brevissimo sul Milan dalla D'Urso: "Per i cinesi servirebbe un capitolo a parte, comunque devono impegnarsi a spendere tanti soldi ogni anno affinché il Milan torni ai livelli che gli compete"*



Quel " Servirebbe un capitolo a parte"... a me è sembrato che non aveva intenzione di parlare di Milan. Il che è positivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quel " Servirebbe un capitolo a parte"... a me è sembrato che non aveva intenzione di parlare di Milan. Il che è positivo.



si, anche a me ha dato la stessa impressione. La D'Urso non lo ha incalzato più di tanto e a lui non andava di approfondire.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2016)

che non avesse voglia di parlare di milan è sicuro....che è positivo non lo so...lo spero piu che altro....


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che non avesse voglia di parlare di milan è sicuro....che è positivo non lo so...lo spero piu che altro....



Certo che è positivo

1 gli hanno detto di chiudere la bocca
2 conterà sempre meno e non gli va più di parlarne


----------



## Doctore (29 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi brevissimo sul Milan dalla D'Urso: "Per i cinesi servirebbe un capitolo a parte, comunque devono impegnarsi a spendere tanti soldi ogni anno affinché il Milan torni ai livelli che gli compete"*



ahhhh ora i pessimisti diranno...ahhh italmilan incoming


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2016)

mi aspetto il classico e immancabile "è finita ragazzi"


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Certo che è positivo
> 
> 1 gli hanno detto di chiudere la bocca*
> 2 conterà sempre meno e non gli va più di parlarne*



Magara.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Maggio 2016)

*Sto sentendo Berlusconi su Premium Sport news, sta dicendo le solite cose.

Se era stata già mandata e riportata qui chiedo scusa per il messaggio e cancellate pure.

Di nuovo ha detto solo:

1) i prossimi 15 gg decisivi;

2) anche un presidente onorario se è una persona che vale è in grado di indirizzare le decisioni importanti;

3) i cinesi metteranno alcuni loro uomini e ne ha conosciuti di americani, loro uomini, che ha trovato molto validi.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Sto sentendo Berlusconi su Premium Sport news, sta dicendo le solite cose.
> 
> Se era stata già mandata e riportata qui chiedo scusa per il messaggio e cancellate pure.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Sto sentendo Berlusconi su Premium Sport news, sta dicendo le solite cose.
> 
> Se era stata già mandata e riportata qui chiedo scusa per il messaggio e cancellate pure.
> 
> ...



Ottimo...abbiamo risolto tutti i nostri dubbi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia siamo così attaccati al Milan che per avere delle notizie dobbiamo perfino andare a vedere quella nullità della D'Urso XD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sto sentendo Berlusconi su Premium Sport news, sta dicendo le solite cose.
> 
> Se era stata già mandata e riportata qui chiedo scusa per il messaggio e cancellate pure.
> 
> ...



Beh 2 e 3 sono grandi notizie, penso sia la prima volta che lui ne parli.
Con la 2 fa capire che sarà onorario, il fatto delle decisioni importanti sono poi sue panzane per il popolino.
La 3 fa presupporre lo scenario di altri uomini che affiancheranno Satana, così i suoi danni potrebbero essere limitati.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Sto sentendo Berlusconi su Premium Sport news, sta dicendo le solite cose.
> 
> Se era stata già mandata e riportata qui chiedo scusa per il messaggio e cancellate pure.
> 
> ...



Per favore apriresti un topic con le novità? Io non ho Premium


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh 2 e 3 sono grandi notizie, penso sia la prima volta che lui ne parli.
> Con la 2 fa capire che sarà onorario, il fatto delle decisioni importanti sono poi sue panzane per il popolino.
> La 3 fa presupporre lo scenario di altri uomini che affiancheranno Satana, così i suoi danni potrebbero essere limitati.


Anche la prima affermazione è importante e ci conferma che entro 2 settimane si fa tutto...finora la data del 15 giugno era stata fornita solo dai giornali.


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Sto sentendo Berlusconi su Premium Sport news, sta dicendo le solite cose.
> 
> Se era stata già mandata e riportata qui chiedo scusa per il messaggio e cancellate pure.
> 
> ...



Tutte buone notizie sopratutto ha confermato che sarà presidente onorario

Direi che a questo punto ci siamo


----------



## Reblanck (29 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Anche la prima affermazione è importante e ci conferma che entro 2 settimane si fa tutto...finora la data del 15 giugno era stata fornita solo dai giornali.


----------



## robs91 (29 Maggio 2016)

Ha anche detto che se non andrà in porto la trattativa si terrà volentieri il Milan e farà una squadra di giovani Italiani come hanno fatto Barcellona e Atletico Madrid.E ha aggiunto che se resta lui resta anche Brocchi.Mentre ha escluso l'arrivo di Ibra perchè costa troppo.


----------



## martinmilan (29 Maggio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


>



sparisci trolllone


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Continuiamo qua

http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ti-premium-sport-news-delle-20-a-vt37115.html


----------

